# Sunshine Updates



## BudgieElla (Jan 31, 2018)

I haven't checked this website for a looong time, but I have some updates on Sunshine!

Taming: She is getting very tame! She can now fly to me from short distances starting at the cage door, and she likes to play on top of her cage. She hasn't left the room yet, but she is getting tame. She is still skittish at times so it all depends on her mood. For some reason, I feel she is tamer during her molts? She seems a lot more playful at that time too.

Food: Sunshine is taking veggies like a champ! She now enjoys a variety of veggies, such as kale, lettuce, collard and dandelion greens, etc. She also likes quinoa! She has a liking for green foods only though, she is slightly afraid of red foods like bell pepper or strawberry. She is doing better with them though. I made her some chop and she loved it.

Other: Since I got Sunshine on March 16th of last year, I have had her for a year and a couple of months!

Questions: Her cere changes color a lot, is that normal? Like it changes from that brown hen cere to a light purple every week or so. Also, I always change the paper of the cage and give it a good wipe down, but I haven't done a full cage clean (taking out everything and washing it). I can't get her out in her travel cage.. Any ideas?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That’s great . It’s always nice when they realize we aren’t a giant predator . Sounds like Sunshine is a happy, healthy little girl! As far as the cere color change goes, it might seem like every week, but it’s more seasonal, right?


----------

